# How to get started?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

How do you get into agility, rally, or obedience? There does not appear to be clubs local to me to ask at least none who aren't breed specific. Looked at the AKC website. The closest one that also does training is about 45 minutes from me. Do you have train at a certain place? There are a few training centers closer to me but they are not associated with AKC. I don't know if I would even compete in anything. Just for fun.

Just looking to find out how to get started. I just started with basic obedience classes with Buddy to build his confidence. He needs a job and is smart. Unfortunately he has minimal intrest in retrieving so that is out. He will be going for CGC I know that much only.

I am amazed at all your dog's videos. I never thought of this because Lucky was a retriever if you throw it or told him to get it he would til he was too tired. The yorkies are pets who also retrieve like Lucky did. They learned as puppies. Buddy never did. He is learning how to doggie play.

I'm putting the cart before the horse. Just determined to find something of him to better in rich his life. We still have months of foundation work ahead of us with the basics. I goal right now only is if he escape he will come when called and not have to be followed/ chased for hours.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I live near Clinton, NJ if this helps.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it is wonderful that you are thinking ahead 

I train at several facilities which are not associated with the AKC; the clubs I belong to may or may not be associated with the AKC and usually use the commercial, non affiliated training centers. 

The clubs I regularly use range from 40 to 70 minutes away, with occassional use of clubs which are farther away.

You can teach a dog to retrieve; I am in the process of training one of mine and she is doing very well. The steps are really not that different than the training required for a 'natural' retriever since there are many steps involved with the full retrieve (wait, send, pickup, return, front, give, take it, holding etc).

I usually start my youngsters/newly rehomed out in a combination of obedience basics and family manners - the obedience basics will lay the foundation for future competitions while family manners addresses waiting at the door, not jumping etc.

Good luck and most importantly, have fun with Buddy. Oh, also teaching him to tug will come in useful in most sports that you may decide on


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I got started from going to puppy and good manners classes...I'd never heard of competitive obedience before, and one of the instructors asked me if I'd ever thought of doing a "CD" with my dog. Being too embarrassed to admit I didn't have a clue what she meant, I went home and googled it. When what I found sounded interesting, I spoke to my instructor and found out that they didn't do "that" there, but there were places that did, so I asked Casey's breeder who she recommended and got a couple of names. some people train in specific "training halls", some in basements, barns etc. Once you find an instructor you like, you will also meet other people who are into or interested in getting into the dog sport you like. I've met a number of people who get together with me to rent training time inside when it is too snowy to train outside. You will also end up on mailing lists to let you know about fun matches and trials in your area. If you have a breed club in your area or state you could also ask there. Good luck...this is a great resource!
PS...if he doesn't like to retrieve yet, that doesn't mean you can't teach him to...that is what training is about. My Casey still won't retrieve outside of the obedience ring, but loves to do it there!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Thanks *



Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> I got started from going to puppy and good manners classes...I'd never heard of competitive obedience before, and one of the instructors asked me if I'd ever thought of doing a "CD" with my dog. Being too embarrassed to admit I didn't have a clue what she meant, I went home and googled it. When what I found sounded interesting, I spoke to my instructor and found out that they didn't do "that" there, but there were places that did, so I asked Casey's breeder who she recommended and got a couple of names. some people train in specific "training halls", some in basements, barns etc. Once you find an instructor you like, you will also meet other people who are into or interested in getting into the dog sport you like. I've met a number of people who get together with me to rent training time inside when it is too snowy to train outside. You will also end up on mailing lists to let you know about fun matches and trials in your area. If you have a breed club in your area or state you could also ask there. Good luck...this is a great resource!
> 
> PS...if he doesn't like to retrieve yet, that doesn't mean you can't teach him to...that is what training is about. My Casey still won't retrieve outside of the obedience ring, but loves to do it there!


Buddy I think has doggie ADHD. He is doing pretty good in basic obedience 1 so far.

Buddy will retrieve for 5 to 10 minutes if alone then seems to loss interest. If Roxy or Cozy are with him to motivate ie they will get it/compete with him he will do it for longer. Which means watch 1-2 off leash dogs while keeping him on a 100 ft leash- Not an easy task. He has send the girls flying by knocking them out at the knees with a leash trip. Roxy is only 3.5 pounds. I don't see this working long term due to safety. I normally would take Lucky out separate when he was playing ball or have him wait between throws. Lucky then 1 of the yorkies would get o retrieve the next throw. Right now it is a free for all- Not safe. 

He needs a job that is why I'm think of doing something formally with him. He like me to mix it up. Retrieve then sit or down on command on the trip back. Or retrieve, retrieve, wait-sit-paw-get the ball type of thing he seems to like this. It is more about the game of it all what will Mom say next than the retrieving. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would go visit the classes that are around you, even if not affiliated with the AKC.

This is a great guide I found on the AKC webpage

A Beginner’s Guide to Companion Events
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/GOCET1.pdf


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I will start to check some out. I did look at a few when I was looking to start basic obedience with Buddy but they seemed too structured for where he is right now. 

I think I will start to really look at places again in a few months once he/I are done with Basics 1&2 and maybe CGC. If we both seem to still be in enjoying it I will look at 2 places Hank (AmbikaGR) highly recommended in my area.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Try asking your vet to recommend training classes. Ours gave us the name of a trainer who came out to our house, and the trainer told us about a training center about 30 miles away that teaches obedience, rally, agility, freestyle dance, etc. They also do a class that's kind if an intro to several different disciplines. You might see if there's a dog scouts group in your area, they should know what training facilities are available.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GinnyinPA said:


> Try asking your vet to recommend training classes. Ours gave us the name of a trainer who came out to our house, and the trainer told us about a training center about 30 miles away that teaches obedience, rally, agility, freestyle dance, etc. They also do a class that's kind if an intro to several different disciplines. You might see if there's a dog scouts group in your area, they should know what training facilities are available.


My vet seems to think I'm nuts. They don't think it can be done. Off leash trained would be a miracle. I am stubborn and will not take no as an answer til I have tried. I must find him a job of some kind. Chaining outside is not good for him- Only for 1/2 hr to 1hr max. long enough for me to shower and do a few things inside the house. He needs to be able to run and have fun. 

I know he is smart he is 100% housebroken. No accidents ever and asks to go out. He was not housebroken before I got him. I watched him leg lift in my uncles as well as poop in the house.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> My vet seems to think I'm nuts. They don't think it can be done. Off leash trained would be a miracle. I am stubborn and will not take no as an answer til I have tried. I must find him a job of some kind. .


Most people outside of our "world" don't really understand what typically makes a great competition dog. It is NOT usually the calm, laid back dog that always does what you tell him. It's the wild child that seems totally out of control as a pup that usually grows up to do really great things.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Most people outside of our "world" don't really understand what typically makes a great competition dog. It is NOT usually the calm, laid back dog that always does what you tell him. It's the wild child that seems totally out of control as a pup that usually grows up to do really great things.


That's what I think/ hope it true with Buddy.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Good luck with your 'WILD CHILD". Many obedience trainers LOOK for these guys...e.g. my"Like a Hurricane" Sam. The really intelligent ones will challenge you.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I find the higher the drive of the dog the better they work. Not saying it is easy, but once your dog discovers the fun of training, you probably will have the focus you desire. I have two extreme types, my drive dogs are MUCH easier than my two quiet sweet dogs. When I ask Gabby my young high drive golden to work, she is ALL business and ready to do whatever it is I ask. My other dogs, well they want to work, but are MUCH more easily distracted. Of course I 'have' to work the high drive dogs, the quieter ones I can let slide from time to time. However my big quiet lab, exceled at agility. No she didn't win any speed competitions but she was one of the most consistent running/qualifying dogs there was. 

Even if you can only find breed clubs, talk to them. They may know a club that accepts your breed, or they may still offer classes to all breeds. I didn't know there were training places near me, until I got started. Then I heard about all of them. Good Luck!


----------

